# sharpening jig



## abs111999 (Jan 10, 2022)

I got the Bahco 24 inch wood saw for firewood.Its a straight crosscut style saw not a bow saw. It actually cuts pretty good in 5-7 inch dry wood.
But I need a jig to sharpen it. Its meant to be sharpened. Whats a good jig for its medium thin blade for sharpening and setting..?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2022)

A standard way to file those types of saw blades is to sandwich them between two pieces of wood that are clamped in a vise. Bevel the tops to provide file clearance.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2022)

If you Google ‘saw filing vise’ you can see pictures of a large number of antique, and homemade, saw filing vises. Sometimes you can find the old ones at garage sales, estate sales, eBay, etc. The ‘homemade’ ones should provide inspiration, or even links to some instructions. 

Philbert


----------

